# Crossbody Bags



## Jules (Aug 31, 2022)

Are many folks wearing these bags in your area?  I was surprised to see my DD wearing one instead of sticking everything in her pockets. 

 The younger folks would probably not like them if they were called the original name, Fanny Packs.  

Very practical, no matter the name. 

(Will try to find a photo with an acceptable extension).


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2022)

Fanny packs are called Bum Bags here...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ( Fanny) is the colloquial name for a woman's Veejay... here, so we would never call a  bag that..

Crossbody bags are these...






...and yes most women carry this type if they carry a bag...


----------



## Nathan (Aug 31, 2022)

They look like they're more for women...crossbody bags

When I go walking / hiking I have a single strap backpack that is sort of "crossbody":


----------



## Nathan (Aug 31, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> ( Fanny) is the colloquial name for a woman's Veejay... here, so we would never call a  bag that..





Oh, good to know.     what's a veejay never mind I think I figured it out.


----------



## Blessed (Aug 31, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Fanny packs are called Bum Bags here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that is what I call a crossbody bag.  I have one that I use if I am going be out for a while.  I don't like to carry a big bag then.  These just kind of rest on your hip, makes it easier when you need to be hands free.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 31, 2022)

This is a crossbody, and this is how it should be worn unless you're asking to be robbed:


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 31, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Fanny packs are called Bum Bags here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I  have both  styles,  and use them for different purposes.  
Not sure why we call them  Fanny Packs,   because they clip around the waist and usually face forward on the body.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 31, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Crossbody bags are these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the kind I use now.  Sometimes, though I just hang it on my shoulder.


----------



## Jackie23 (Aug 31, 2022)

I'm seeing the fanny pack now being worn over the shoulder a lot......big yes on the safety of cross body bags.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 31, 2022)

Pepper said:


> This is a crossbody, and this is how it should be worn unless you're asking to be robbed:


We New Yorkers know this, don't we?


----------



## Kika (Aug 31, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> We New Yorkers know this, don't we?


I'm not sure it would save you these days.


----------



## Jules (Aug 31, 2022)

Grrr.  Every time I save a photo, the extension is unacceptable here.  Whatever the name - crossbody, fanny, bum bag - they’re worn across the chest now - right at b**b level.  Unisex.


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 1, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Fanny packs are called Bum Bags here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, something else that has different names...no wonder there is so much confusion! When I'm out on my bike, I use a bumbag (a small bag attached to a belt), when out shopping I use a cross-body bag.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 1, 2022)

I've learned to shove everything into pockets, since I have lost purses with ID and all the other important things in the past.  Learned the hard way.  I am a careless person, as my mind is always elsewhere and, I just walk off, leaving such things behind.


----------



## Kika (Sep 1, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> shove everything into pockets,


I do that too.  It's a little more challenging in the summer, without a jacket.
Now, I only buy pants with pockets and place credit card, ID and some cash in the pockets. I still carry a small bag containing, tissues, hand wipes, asthma inhaler, a pen, water.  If someone grabs it, no big loss, I could just let it go.

I've been doing that for a long time after grappling with a purse snatcher in the 80s and ending up with a broken jaw and a few broken teeth.  It's just not worth it.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 1, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> I've learned to shove everything into pockets, since I have lost purses with ID and all the other important things in the past.  Learned the hard way.  I am a careless person, as my mind is always elsewhere and, I just walk off, leaving such things behind.


I carry a bag.. a shoulder bag usually, but I have a couple of small  crossbody bags... . I carry my Debit card, and store card in my jeans pocket.. so if I was unlucky enough to get my bag snatched they don't get my money... but I take the bag to carry my Iphone, notebook.. and a myriad of other things.. . I have noticed more and more older people are using pockets rather than bags these days.. especially in winter when people are wearing coats with lot of pockets as well..


----------



## Sunny (Sep 19, 2022)

Holly, that's what I thought too. I use only bags with that long strap that goes over the opposite shoulder. It frees up both arms. They are called Crossbody Bags.


----------



## Seren (Sep 19, 2022)

@Pepper the woman in that pic looks frightened! Maybe fears someone will try to steal her bag...
@hollydolly in my locale the VJ is often referred to as the Va-Va-Zoom


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 19, 2022)

Pepper said:


> This is a crossbody, and this is how it should be worn unless you're asking to be robbed:


That's how I wear my crossbody bag.


----------



## Jules (Sep 19, 2022)

This is the type of crossbody I was talking about.  It’s very popular with younger people.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 20, 2022)

They are too small for my purposes. I use totes or large bags that have a shoulder strap. Wearing my purse in the back of me like in one of the pictures above is a real no no. I always think a deft thief could take real advantage of that.


----------



## officerripley (Sep 20, 2022)

Jules said:


> Grrr.  Every time I save a photo, the extension is unacceptable here.  Whatever the name - crossbody, fanny, bum bag - they’re worn across the chest now - right at b**b level.  Unisex.


Have you tried using a converter? Another member here--don't remember who, sorry, but thanks!--clued me in to using ezgif.com; so far it's worked for any pic I've posted here.


----------



## Jules (Sep 20, 2022)

Thanks, @officerripley   I will try that the next time I can’t insert a gif.


----------



## officerripley (Sep 20, 2022)

Jules said:


> Thanks, @officerripley   I will try that the next time I can’t insert a gif.


I don't know if it works for gif's; I've only ever used it for still pix. So far I haven't had any trouble with gif's; I get mine from giphy.com.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 20, 2022)

My wife found these a few weeks ago, and she likes them so much that she has bought 2 more.  They hold all her "stuff" and there are several partitions that make it easy to keep things well organized.  

https://www.luglife.com/collections/bags/products/scoop-2


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 21, 2022)

When I was alot younger than I am now, always used a fanny pack
 All my purses are crossbody  which I prefer easier for me


----------



## hawkdon (Sep 21, 2022)

Every time I see this post, I think of "Body Bags"!! Is it just me??


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 21, 2022)

hawkdon said:


> Every time I see this post, I think of "Body Bags"!! Is it just me??


I thought this post was a serious question.


----------

